# Holster: Somewhere in Between



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, here's my deal. I want to start carrying my S&W 686 at work for two reasons:

1. no one there is really carrying a revolver
2. everyone knocks them and it is starting to anger me greatly

Here's the problem. It being a 6", I can only find two kinds of holsters. The extremely expensive leather holsters that are usually too fancy for my liking anyway or the cheap-o nylon holsters. Had one for my Sig once, it broke while I was picking up at a bank and scared the crap out of the teller when my gun went rolling across the vault, and I refuse to ever use one again.

So. I need a plain looking holster in black that is priced under or at $60. Is this humanly possible? If so, where do I get this holster?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a whole lot to ask for. I mean that's a heavey revolver. It's going to take a real good belt and holster to hold that in place all day. For $60 you might try a gun show in the used stuff. Wish I could help. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You work at a gun shop, right? What holster brands does your shop carry? Galco has a couple of leather holsters that would work for you, and at the dealer price, they'd be under your budget. I have to think Bianchi, Don Hume, etc. would be similar.

Baldy is right, though. You'll need a really good belt to carry that chunk of iron.

BTW, can I ask why you care what other people think of revolvers? I certainly wouldn't trade a more efficient defense weapon (like a quality 9mm/.40/.45 auto) for a less efficient one (like any revolver) just because some other people turn their noses up at the latter gun. Do you really care that much about making a revolver vs. auto statement?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Do you really care that much about making a revolver vs. auto statement?


When they personally insult me and/or my intelligence, yes. You get some who just say a revolver is an inferior weapon because it doesn't hold 17 rounds, which is fine, I couldn't care less. My thought is if you _need_ 17 rounds, you may want to drop by the range once in a while or move out of the neighborhood where gangs of roving ninjas attacked you constantly.

But when a person says things like, "Of course you like revolvers. They're brainless and perfect for a woman like yourself" (of course pointing only to the snubbies during this). Or several things that have been said to me that I cannot repeat here. Yeah, I wouldn't mind switching off to my revolver once in a while.

As for the belt, the one I currently use is beyond strong enough to hold that. I've had it in a holster before (they issued the 686 at my last armored company, so I used a holster there once) attached right next to my Sig P226 and carried it like that all day (15 hours) and the belt did better than you can expect. The Belt Man makes a really good product.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That's a whole lot to ask for. I mean that's a heavey revolver. It's going to take a real good belt and holster to hold that in place all day. For $60 you might try a gun show in the used stuff. Wish I could help. Good luck.


I may, if I can ever get to a gun show. My current belt, as I said above, is more than good enough for the task at hand. The holster doesn't even need to be leather, it can be anything other than nylon, really. I doubt they make Kydex for it, but still. I've seen some under $60 new, but there was always some little thing that made my gun not fit right (it was brown, which I can't carry).


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Take a look at this HBE Com 3. I paid $50 for it to carry my S&W 65-5









Here is a Tucker Heritage I found on a shelf for $65


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The problem with automatics is that they are less reliable. There always seems to be some load they won't function with. And all it takes is one faulty round to render that 15-17 inaccessible . They are also less accurate and the old recoil-operated action is weak. But I'm sure you've already made these points.
It's not that I dislike autos, I just like DA revolvers more.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The problem with automatics is that they are less reliable. There always seems to be some load they won't function with. And all it takes is one faulty round to render that 15-17 inaccessible . They are also less accurate and the old recoil-operated action is weak. But I'm sure you've already made these points.
> It's not that I dislike autos, I just like DA revolvers more.


I started with a revolver and was intent on getting a semi-auto, so I got one. After that I just really wanted my revolver back. LOL! It was a whole two months later that I bought that 686 at a gun show. I love my semi-auto, don't get me wrong, but there is something really satisfying about a revolver. And my 686 has not once let me down.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> Take a look at this HBE Com 3. I paid $50 for it to carry my S&W 65-5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I may be looking into that one! Good looking holster, and appears to be what I need.


----------



## jarhead79 (Jan 26, 2006)

A friend of mine has that exact gun. I can make you anything on my website for under $60.

www.ubgholsters.com


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jarhead79 said:


> A friend of mine has that exact gun. I can make you anything on my website for under $60.
> 
> www.ubgholsters.com


Hmm! I might take you up on that! I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## jarhead79 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just let me know. 

Nate


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

If I wanted to carry a $500 weapon in a low-end holster I would buy a Fobus. Then I would use the Fobus holster, watch my revolver develop scratches, call these scratches character, and one day pay $100 for a reblue. 

The only other options are to spend good money for a good holster for a very nice weapon or search E-bay for a buy on a used holster. I would look at a "Carry a Big One" holster or call Ken Null as concealed carry is his specialty. 

Regards, 

Richard


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Richard said:


> If I wanted to carry a $500 weapon in a low-end holster I would buy a Fobus. Then I would use the Fobus holster, watch my revolver develop scratches, call these scratches character, and one day pay $100 for a reblue.
> 
> The only other options are to spend good money for a good holster for a very nice weapon or search E-bay for a buy on a used holster. I would look at a "Carry a Big One" holster or call Ken Null as concealed carry is his specialty.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not looking to conceal carry, this is for open carry. The gun is already fairly damaged from me having to smuggle it around and it keep it out of sight of my father (the alternative is the gun being destroyed by my anti-gun father who will take it be done away with). It isn't blued, it's stainless. Being carried at work is going to cause a lot more damage to the gun and any holster I get than you could imagine. And one day I plan to have a custom holster like I had made many moons ago when I was making some money for my Sig, but making just above minimum wage now with no health insurance and a few bills to pay, even $60 is really pushing the limit on what I can afford and still be able to pay my heating bill. So it isn't an issue of being cheap, it's an issue of having a bank account at $0. This is why I haven't bought a new gun in a long, long time and have settled for a Bersa that I greatly dislike. Unfortunetly, some of us can't just go out and get the top of the line holsters we'd really like and really think the gun deserves. We have to settle and make due with what we can get for the things we've had for a while and have grown to love. Believe me, if I had some money to spend I wouldn't have even asked this question. There is a guy waiting, as we speak, to cut a holster especially for this gun. But I can't afford right now to dish out the $200 it will cost for me to give him the go ahead.


----------

